# Portsmouth tunnel search



## Bunker Bill (Nov 19, 2010)

Have been scouring Portsdown Hill for the Fuel dump tunnels and found this, anyone know what they are,


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 19, 2010)

Wow, yep they're massive tunnel entrances  

As seen on another mapping website: Hope this makes them clearer


----------



## krela (Nov 19, 2010)

An actual location would be useful too else you're expecting people to recognise them by sight alone...

Never mind, its the southern portal of the fuel bunkers.

http://www.portsdown-tunnels.org.uk/fuel_bunkers/fuel_bunkers_p1.html

Took me about 2 minutes to find on google and I know nothing about the place...


----------



## Bunker Bill (Nov 19, 2010)

krela said:


> An actual location would be useful too else you're expecting people to recognise them by sight alone...
> 
> Never mind, its the southern portal of the fuel bunkers.
> 
> ...





Yes thats where I saw them , I was tring to find them, confirmed now.

Also found tunnels to the right of them which was a old WW2 radio station, accesible up a 40' chalk slope.

will have a nosey and take pic's later


----------



## ChrisR (Nov 19, 2010)

I know about the radio station already, but is it actually possible to get into those fuel dump bunkers? I've not heard much about them!


----------



## Bunker Bill (Nov 19, 2010)

ChrisR said:


> I know about the radio station already, but is it actually possible to get into those fuel dump bunkers? I've not heard much about them!



Will have a look when we do the Radio station, from google map it looks pretty well fenced off

They are not far apart.


----------



## krela (Nov 19, 2010)

Bunker Bill said:


> Will have a look when we do the Radio station, from google map it looks pretty well fenced off
> 
> They are not far apart.



Judging by the photos on that website I posted it doesn't look very promising! Official secrets act and MoD signs all over the place...


----------



## Sonofdavros (Jun 3, 2011)

There is one set of tunnels that are accessable - apparently this was a secret Royal Navy bunker during WWII. The site is now used as an airsoft skirmishing site, but the airsoft organisers are also very much aware of the history of the site, and offer tours. It is really quite big - and said to be haunted! (Aren't they all?!) 

http://web.mac.com/crackingday/UCAP-UGHQ/UGHQ_History.html


----------



## DigitalNoise (Jun 3, 2011)

Yeah I don't fancy your chances of getting in there, but here's the radio station that you talk of... 
[ame="http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=11446"]Paulsgrove[/ame]


----------



## Sonofdavros (Jun 3, 2011)

DigitalNoise said:


> Yeah I don't fancy your chances of getting in there



I've been in there three times.


----------



## tommo (Jun 3, 2011)

u can get in them its been done by many over the years :icon_evil


----------



## Sonofdavros (Jun 3, 2011)

I played three airsoft events in them. As I already posted, they are also doing tours.

I don't understand - what's with the stroppy face?


----------



## tommo (Jun 3, 2011)

Sonofdavros said:


> I played three airsoft events in them. As I already posted, they are also doing tours.
> 
> I don't understand - what's with the stroppy face?




:icon_evil = evil face icon, it wasnt ment in a bad way just that the thread is going over and over the same old stuff, its been done with or with out permission thats all 

there is so much down that way to keep u busy


----------



## Sonofdavros (Jun 4, 2011)

Ah, I see.


----------



## DigitalNoise (Jun 4, 2011)

Sonofdavros said:


> I've been in there three times.



I was referring to the fuel depot.


----------

